# Anno 1404 - zeigt her eure Stadt, Dorf, Metropole...



## Atropa (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute

Irgendwie fehlt hier noch ein Thread, in welchem jeder seine schönste, tollste, grösste Siedlung zeigen darf.

Ich fang mal an...  

Meine erste Stadt in einem Anno Endlosspiel, ca. 12000 Einwohner, Kaiserdom und Speicherstadt stehen. Nahezu die ganze Produktion wie Hanf, Most, Getreide, Mehl, Bäcker, Lederwämser, Wachs, Kerzen, Bier und Hopfen wurden auf andere Inseln outgesourct. 

Link für original Auflösung ist unter dem Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3823/screenshot0014j.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9057/screenshot0015d.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6895/screenshot0005z.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2766/screenshot0007q.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2558/screenshot0002k.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3422/screenshot0003c.jpg


----------



## seech (11. Juli 2009)

Wow, und das ist deine erste Stadt? Beeindruckend. Hast dir aber auch ne schöne Insel ausgesucht.  Mit meinem Städtchen halt ich mich erstmal noch zurück, hab gerade erst gestern Abend mit dem Bauen angefangen, nachdem ich die Kampagne fast fertig habe.


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2009)

Ist ebenfalls meine erste Stadt in Anno überhaupt, daher auch die teilweise konfuse Bauweise. 
Habe ca. 17000 Einwohner. Allerdings glaube ich, da sind die Nomaden mit eingerechnet.
Teile der Industrie sind noch auf meiner Hauptinsel, wobei ich das evtl. auch noch mal ändere um mehr Platz zu schaffen. Denn die Hauptinsel ist voll bebaut. Kathedrale hab ich auch, allerdings gibt es noch zu viele Bauern in der Gegend. 
Einfach mal ein paar Ausblicke, wobei die Bilder natürlich nicht die Größe wirklich einfangen.
Wie man sehen kann hatte ich zu der Zeit der "Aufnahmen" einige FInanzprobleme. Aber das liegt daran, dass ich den Export kurz gestoppt habe. 
Bilder sind alle "klickbar" für Originalgröße.

Vogelperspektive auf die "Altstadt":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blicke vom Hafen aus.  Man beachte die schmucke Hafenstatue.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blick aus dem Zentrum der Stadt. Im Hintergrund ist die Kathedrale zu erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Mittags-Andacht an einer örtlichen Kapelle, gelegen an einer stadtbekannten Flaniermeile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vogelperspektive auf den Hafenteil der Nomadenstadt. Man beachte die schmucke Speicherstadt (Hamburg kann mal sowas von einpacken^^).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausblick auf die Nomadenstadt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Ausblick auf die Nomadenstadt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das reicht. Nicht so beeindruckend, aber mit viel Liebe erbaut.


----------



## Succer (11. Juli 2009)

respekt, spielst du auf ner Riesigen Karte ohne Mitspieler? bei mir wird ja jetzt schon der Platz knapp.. (wahr zugegebenermaßen auch etwas nachlässig bei der "Inselreservierung")

Mal ein bild + Fakten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein seehr gelungener Screenshot, der es auch gleich erstmal auf meinen Desktop geschafft hat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropa (11. Juli 2009)

seech am 11.07.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, und das ist deine erste Stadt?



Jap, mein erstes Anno und meine erste Stadt. Wobei ich nicht direkt mit dem Endlosspiel angefangen habe. Zuerst habe ich eisern die Kampagne durchgespielt und erst dann bin ich ins Endlosspiel. Da ich mit Anno bis jetzt nichts zu tun hatte, war die Kampagne das perfekte Tutorial. 



			
				Succer am 11.07.2009 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> respekt, spielst du auf ner Riesigen Karte ohne Mitspieler?


Karte ist auf der grössten Stufe, zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei Computer"mitspieler", diese sind allerdings friedlich eingestellt und stellen keine Bedrohung dar. 




> Und noch ein seehr gelungener Screenshot, der es auch gleich erstmal auf meinen Desktop geschafft hat!


Hübscher Hafen !!! .....die Speicherstadt sieht einfach super aus, ich schau mir meine ständig in der Postkartenperspektive an. *g*

@Mothman: Die konfuse Bauweise gibt der Stadt doch erst diesen organischen Eindruck. Diese perfekten Städte wo ein Hausblock perfekt nach dem anderen kommt, wo jeder Marktplatz perfekt auf dem Raster ausgerichtet ist, mag zwar effektiv sein, aber die Ästhetik leidet.


----------



## Succer (12. Juli 2009)

Wie baut ihr eure Städte auf? Baut ihr erstmal viele Häuser und "Levelt" die dann hoch? Oder erstmal nur wenige mit funktionierender Infrastruktur und erweitert dass dann immer weiter?

Und würde es sinn machen komplett ohne Mitspieler zu spiele? Oder hat man dann schlichtweg zu wenig Handelspartner die einem das überschüssige abkaufen?


----------



## Atropa (12. Juli 2009)

Succer am 12.07.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie baut ihr eure Städte auf? Baut ihr erstmal viele Häuser und "Levelt" die dann hoch? Oder erstmal nur wenige mit funktionierender Infrastruktur und erweitert dass dann immer weiter?


Ich erstelle erstmal eine funktionierende Infrastruktur, schau dabei aber immer auch, dass ich bei den Einnahmen im grünen Bereich bleibe und bau vereinzelt die ersten Bauernhäuser. Wobei ich sehr viel wert darauf lege, dass immer eine gewisse Überproduktion vorhanden ist. Auf der einen Seite müssen die Bedürfnisse befriedigt werden, aber auf Seite muss das Lager voll sein um Engpässe abfedern zu können.
Sobald die Bürger versorgt sind und die Lager halbwegs gefüllt sind, gehts ans ausbauen.
Meistens baue ich dann, abhänig von der Menge der eingelagerten Waren, so zehn bis 20 Häuser und lass entsprechend die Bürger aufsteigen. 
Dabei beobachte ich dann meine Lagerbestände und pendel die Produktion wieder ein, geht der Bestand bei einigen Güter nach unten, werden neue Produktionen gebaut und entsprechend gegengesteuert.
Wobei man aber ab einer bestimmten Insel bzw. Siedlungsgrösse gewisse Produktionen auf benachbarte Inseln aussiedeln muss. 
Ich habe bei meiner jetzigen Siedlung auf einer anderen Insel die ganze Hanf/Kleidungs und Mostproduktion verlegt.

Hier ein Bild von der Produktion, im Hintergrund leben noch ein paar Patrizier. Wobei ich die mir nur da halte, um die Insel-Bilanz nicht ganz so rot aussehen zu lassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/112/screenshot0017i.jpg






> Und würde es sinn machen komplett ohne Mitspieler zu spiele? Oder hat man dann schlichtweg zu wenig Handelspartner die einem das überschüssige abkaufen?


Ich spiele zwar mit zwei Mitspielern, aber wirklich nötig sind die nicht. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich kaufe in der Anfangszeit ab und an mal etwas Werkzeug auswärts, aber das wars dann auch schon. Verkauft habe ich nicht eine Ware, mit dem Geld kommt man auch so hin und ich habe meine Lager lieber immer randvoll, als das irgendwem zu verkaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

Mannometer, das dauert ja echt ganz schön lange für diesen kaiserdom... über 12 std schon, und langsam wird der Platz knapp, um noch mehr Adlige anzusiedeln, ohne den geplanten großen Platz und Park am Dom zu gefährden... 


Hier ein Blick über meine aktuelle Endlosspiel-Stadt, ca. 3000 Adlige. Blickrichtung von der Einfahrt "Neuer Hafen" mit der Hafenstatue und der Speicherstadt, mitte rechts im Bild hinter den Bäumen die alte "Kappelle des St.Herb" mit einer kleinen Heckenanlage, links dahinter das neue Hafen-Reichenviertel Herboise mit der Kirche St.Herbatus. Zwischen Speicherstadt und dem Hafenviertel erkennt man den "Markt Brandenburg", links ist noch unerschlossenes Bauland, und ganz im Hintergrund der zu 2/3 fertige Kaiserdom. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://s12.directupload.net/images/090714/gw5rxghi.jpg


werd nochmal posten wenn der Dom endlich fertig is.


----------



## mrpink246 (18. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 14.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mannometer, das dauert ja echt ganz schön lange für diesen kaiserdom... über 12 std schon, und langsam wird der Platz knapp, um noch mehr Adlige anzusiedeln, ohne den geplanten großen Platz und Park am Dom zu gefährden...
> 
> 
> Hier ein Blick über meine aktuelle Endlosspiel-Stadt, ca. 3000 Adlige. Blickrichtung von der Einfahrt "Neuer Hafen" mit der Hafenstatue und der Speicherstadt, mitte rechts im Bild hinter den Bäumen die alte "Kappelle des St.Herb" mit einer kleinen Heckenanlage, links dahinter das neue Hafen-Reichenviertel Herboise mit der Kirche St.Herbatus. Zwischen Speicherstadt und dem Hafenviertel erkennt man den "Markt Brandenburg", links ist noch unerschlossenes Bauland, und ganz im Hintergrund der zu 2/3 fertige Kaiserdom.
> ...



könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen wie ihr es schafft die Screens aus den Perspektiven aufzunehmen? Ich kann bei mir nur aus der Vogelperspektive schräg rein zoomen... 

Wie aktiviert man diesen "kino Modus"?


----------



## Succer (18. Juli 2009)

[ F1 ] Aktiviert den Postkartenmodus, bei einigen muss man offensichtlich vorher noch [ i ] drücken, damit die Gelbe Informationsschrift am oberen Rand nicht mit auch den Bildern ist, bei mir allerdings ist das nicht nötig!


----------



## Boesor (18. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 14.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mannometer, das dauert ja echt ganz schön lange für diesen kaiserdom... über 12 std schon, und langsam wird der Platz knapp, um noch mehr Adlige anzusiedeln, ohne den geplanten großen Platz und Park am Dom zu gefährden...
> 
> 
> Hier ein Blick über meine aktuelle Endlosspiel-Stadt, ca. 3000 Adlige. Blickrichtung von der Einfahrt "Neuer Hafen" mit der Hafenstatue und der Speicherstadt, mitte rechts im Bild hinter den Bäumen die alte "Kappelle des St.Herb" mit einer kleinen Heckenanlage, links dahinter das neue Hafen-Reichenviertel Herboise mit der Kirche St.Herbatus. Zwischen Speicherstadt und dem Hafenviertel erkennt man den "Markt Brandenburg", links ist noch unerschlossenes Bauland, und ganz im Hintergrund der zu 2/3 fertige Kaiserdom.
> ...



Sieht geil aus, hast dir scheinbar echt viele Gedanken gemacht.
hach, ich schaffe es heute vielleicht auch endlich mal richtig ins Spiel einzusteigen, dann wird die tage auch mal gepostet.

Aber wieso sieht das Wasser so mies aus? Einstellungen oder wg dem Screenshot?


----------



## Succer (18. Juli 2009)

Wird die Einstellung sein, auf anderen Shots ist es ja deutlich schöner!

Versuche mich gerade an einem "Projekt" Mehrere kleine Stadt-Inseln, anstatt einer Großen Stadt zu bauen, hab auf den ersten 2 schon Adlige und Gesandte, jetzt gehts weiter, ist aber schon ein ziemlich er Haldelsaufwand, hab momentan 10 Handelsrouten, bräuchte eigentlich pro Insel mindestens nochmal 6-7...


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2009)

Boesor am 18.07.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht geil aus, hast dir scheinbar echt viele Gedanken gemacht.
> hach, ich schaffe es heute vielleicht auch endlich mal richtig ins Spiel einzusteigen, dann wird die tage auch mal gepostet.
> 
> Aber wieso sieht das Wasser so mies aus? Einstellungen oder wg dem Screenshot?



Wenn Du die Texturen der Gebäude, Menschen und des Bodens ansiehst, wirst Du auch feststellen, dass diese ziemlich niedrig sind.
Schätze, Herb hat einfach seine Einstellungen auf "niedrig".


----------



## Mothman (18. Juli 2009)

Spassbremse am 18.07.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die Texturen der Gebäude, Menschen und des Bodens ansiehst, wirst Du auch feststellen, dass diese ziemlich niedrig sind.
> Schätze, Herb hat einfach seine Einstellungen auf "niedrig".


Oder er hat zu schnell DRUCKEN gedrückt. Wenn man ranzoomt, dann brauchen die Modelle erstmal einen Augenblick, bis die Texturen vollständig geladen sind. Die Texture-Qualität hängt auch von der Zoom-Stufe ab.

Hier noch ein paar Impressionnen von meiner aktuellen Insel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Anmerkung: Ich habe nicht *einen einzigen* Bettler in der Stadt. Ich weise die immer ab.   
Daher muss ich mir meine zusätzlichen Aufstiegsrechte durch die Nomadenstadt holen. Bei der bin ich gerade dabei sie auszubauen. Dann fallen auch wieder mehr "Plätze" auf meine Hauptinsel.

EDIT:
@Herbboy: 12 Stunden für den Kaiserdom?!    Nen bisschen sehr lang, denke ich. Ich brauche dafür vielleicht insgesamt 4 Stunden ... oder weniger. So genau hab ich nicht gemessen. Aber 12 h waren das auf keinen Fall. Hattest du zu wenig Waren für den Ausbau?


----------

